# Powder Mountain, Utah Meet



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I am putting together a meet with some friends to Powder Mountain/Snowbasin, Utah. I am posting this to see if others are intersted, before I nail-down lodging. We are going January 15th-January 19th. So far there are peeps flying from Pennsylvaia, New York, and Canada. Lift tickets and Transpo to SLC will be on your own. I will be renting a SUV for the trip. Looking to keep lodging prices below 125/person for the 4 nights. Lift tickets are about $50/day.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey man whats up, my names Ryan and just discovered this forum. So far I think its awsome. Anyway, I live in slc and would be down to meet up with you guys that weekend. I would only be able to make it Sat. and Sun. though.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Right on, I've been putting lodging inquiries in this weekend. As soon as I have a place lined-up I'll let you know.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

fcuk.

I can't decide whether to fessup and _...edit!! public forum!!_


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I Confused.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Also confused...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

anyway, whats the word, Kevin?

did you find a place? or is there enough room at your buddies' place in SLC? gotta boo them thurr tickets soon time.

Recent events are leading me to believe that nothing gets done, unless i do them myself... please, prove me wrong.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I always get shizz done! I got one response from a guy that has a 2 br place bout 10 mins from Powdah. (most places are 10-15 from the Pow). Its going to be $855 total for the 4 nights. I am going to look to see if there are any comparable 3 br places available. 

So far we have ins from.

Me
My Buddy
You
Your other Canadian
Ci

There are a few "mabey"'s. The only problem is that I don't want everyone crammed in a small place. I am looking at a couple other options. I will book by Monday!

So, to answer your quesion: We will have a place (Lodging around $150), book the tickets!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

u know what, and i hate to say this, but fcuk the "maybe"s.

You know what, I'll even go so far as to not count too highly on my buddy... hes a great guy, but he's about as reliable as everyone else's been lately, which is about as much as I would rely on a piece of phecal matter to do anything besides smell rancid.

Just say that we've tentatively got 5, and anyone that joins can sleep thier asses on the floor if they're not willing to commit. 

that being said, I'm gonna go check flights now... did you get yours yet? what time u flying in?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

3BR FTW! /10 char


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

check your privates.....then check your messages.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

It's officlal.

Canadians are coming.

*ITINERARY:*

*Toronto*, Ontario, Canada (YYZ)
*Salt Lake City*, Utah, United States (SLC)

Total Departure Flight Duration: *7h 10m*
Total Return Flight Duration: *6h 30m*

*Departure:*

*Toronto*(YYZ)
Jan 15 2009 at 01:15 pm
Faretype: TANGO 

*Denver*(DEN)
Jan 15 2009 at 02:59 pm








flight 1041 | Aircraft: E90









*Denver*(DEN)
Jan 15 2009 at 04:50 pm
Faretype: TANGO 

*Salt Lake City*(SLC)
Jan 15 2009 at 06:25 pm








flight 4183 | Aircraft: CRJ










*Return:*

*Salt Lake City*(SLC)
Jan 19 2009 at 07:50 am
Faretype: TANGO 

*Denver*(DEN)
Jan 19 2009 at 09:17 am








flight 4140 | Aircraft: CRJ 

*Denver*(DEN)
Jan 19 2009 at 11:15 am
Faretype: TANGO 

*Toronto*(YYZ)
Jan 19 2009 at 04:20 pm








flight 1040 | Aircraft: E90 



Guys, lemme know about the rental car situation... it'd be a HUGE savings if we could lump us all into one, BUT check my departure time on Monday morning... yeah...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I can handle one car rental. Do you want to secure that? Some sort of SUV, please, preferabbly with a rack. Otherwise, I'll book it when I get my tickets. I did get a chuckle over your return/arrival time on monday.



kri$han said:


> It's officlal.
> 
> Canadians are coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I know!... damn airplanes. All the other flights were well over 9 hours travelling time, so eff that, we'll just leave early.

Shiet, I could've booked the car one time with my flight, but i didn't... can you? (also, it'll be un USD, and the conversion isn't canadian friendly right now).

Tip: Get a minivan. They're just as capable, and a helluva lot cheaper than an SUV.... sure, they're less cool, but its cool to not be cool anymore.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

holy shit!

rental van for the time we're there: $400!

ONE rental economy car for the same time: :$135

LOL we can get TWO cars for less money than the minivan! I'll book one on behalf of the Eh Team.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> holy shit!
> 
> rental van for the time we're there: $400!
> 
> ...


I looked at sidestep.com and we could get an old-school cherokee-type vehic for about 45 bucks per day. 4wd may be necessary. I'll book the vehicle!!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I just booked a compact car, for $20.25 per day...lol.

we will have epic fun towing my little POS with the cherokee.

I would also like to add:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-FACKKING-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Im going to the Rockies in January, eh!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

kri$han said:


> You know what, I'll even go so far as to not count too highly on my buddy... hes a great guy, but he's about as reliable as everyone else's been lately, which is about as much as I would rely on a piece of phecal matter to do anything besides smell rancid.


Thanks dcik face.

Im in ( me = Your other Canadian ) Booked my flight today..same as quoted poser.. opps.. i mean poster.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

LMAO.

i call people out, the good 'ol fashioned way


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What is phecal matter?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ a typo!..

duuUUUuuuuh.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Eden Utah - Utah Condominium
Booked!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

excellent.

"oh, I love it when a plan comes together" :lights cigar:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> anyway, whats the word, Kevin?
> 
> did you find a place? or is there enough room at your buddies' place in SLC? gotta boo them thurr tickets soon time.
> 
> Recent events are leading me to believe that nothing gets done, unless i do them myself... please, prove me wrong.



Proved! For your part, you must fill each bed with a lady for the weekend! Now, get to work!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ yes indeed.

and I am no pimp, sir. Nor am I ballin to the extent that I can buy four more plane tickets at $500 a piece! (cuz we all know that women wouldn't come, unless someone else was paying for them to be there )


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

kri$han said:


> and I am no pimp, sir.


You rang ?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> ^ yes indeed.
> 
> and I am no pimp, sir. Nor am I ballin to the extent that I can buy four more plane tickets at $500 a piece! (cuz we all know that women wouldn't come, unless someone else was paying for them to be there )


I was making more of a reference to your extra time on arrival day. Nevermind, I'll do it myself........again. 



FMP PREZ said:


> You rang ?


 Hahaha! Get working!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Hahaha! Get working!


Shooting fish in a barrel my friend !!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! Pow Mow is gunna be awesome!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> ......again.


haha, excuse me?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Air	Flight details
1 roundtrip tickets
All flight times are local.

Outbound departure
New York City (JFK) to
Washington (DCA)
on Thu, Jan 15, 2009	3:00PM
Arrives 4:27PM	Duration: 1 hr 27 min	Air	Delta Air Lines
(Operated by: Comair)
Flight 6785 - Nonstop
Canadair Regional Jet 900
Layover duration: 0 hr 43 min

Connection departure
Washington (DCA) to
Salt Lake City (SLC)
on Thu, Jan 15, 2009	5:10PM
Arrives 8:05PM	Duration: 4 hr 55 min	Air	Delta Air Lines
Flight 1107 - Nonstop
Boeing 757-200
Total trip duration: 7 hr 05 min

Return departure
Salt Lake City (SLC) to
Detroit (DTW)
on Mon, Jan 19, 2009	9:55AM
Arrives 3:38PM	Duration: 3 hr 43 min	Air	Delta Air Lines
Flight 1158 - Nonstop
MD-90
Layover duration: 0 hr 57 min

Connection departure
Detroit (DTW) to
New York City (JFK)
on Mon, Jan 19, 2009	4:35PM
Arrives 6:43PM	Duration: 2 hr 08 min	Air	Delta Air Lines
(Operated by: Comair)
Flight 6530 - Nonstop
Canadair Regional Jet 900
Total trip duration: 6 hr 48 min


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

DOOD!... screw the convention and come out, man... everything's planned! All you gotta do is show up, and ride this time... The only thing that would make this trip more kickass is if Carm joined us....

Ok, the only _other_ thing would be some hot-ass boarder chicks coming too


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Carm - you do any of that CATSKIING while you were out there?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Carm you gotta come, dude.

I would bring some REALLY good, home-grown safety supplies with me (hit some good stuff this year), if I didn't have to go through an airport; you know how it is.

BTW: based on those pics, did you set your bindings back all the way? I remember not doing that when we did Jay Peak BC, and I sucked in the deep pow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

So how many people do we have 100% commited ?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

FMP PREZ said:


> So how many people do we have 100% commited ?


FMP PREZ - Scott
kri$han - Kris
neednsnow - Kevin
cifex - Zach
neednsnow's cronie - <name unknown>

:thumbsup:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> FMP PREZ - Scott
> kri$han - Kris
> neednsnow - Kevin
> cifex - Zach
> ...


Cronie = Ed


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

My AWESOME Itinerary gives me an extra day of riding!!!


Jan 15, 2009
Depart: 5:52 PM
Arrive: 7:52 PM
Duration: 3 hr 0 min
Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN (MSP)

Check in with Northwest Airlines

Jan 15, 2009
Depart: 9:35 PM
Arrive: 11:40 PM
Salt Lake City, UT (SLC)



Jan 19, 2009
Depart: 2:55 PM
Arrive: 8:39 PM
Detroit, MI (DTW)

Check in with Northwest Airlines

Jan 19, 2009
Depart: 9:22 PM
Arrive: 10:55 PM
Philadelphia, PA (PHL)


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ damn, 11:40 PM!

ahhhh well, we'll prolly be at a bar waitin fer ya's... OR we could drive up there and get the place open, since we're renting two cars anyway...

?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

They changed my damn itinerary!!!



> *** NEW FLIGHT ITINERARY ***
> 
> Airline: Delta Air Lines
> 
> ...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

kev, since we're gonna be there before ya's, can u send me the cottage info, and maybe the Eh Team can go there before u guys, get the keys and yadda yadda?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PSA for you guys. Southwest is having a half off sale on flights to Utah right now. Through the end of today. Sorry I didn't see it sooner. You have to fly before Feb 11th, which works great for this trip. People are booking roundtrip tickets for less than $200 from New York right now. Figured some of you might be able to take advantage of this.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

_BLAST!!!_

that's 1/2 what im paying... shouldda seen it sooner...

d'ahhhh well... im still stoked for this.... STOKED!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> PSA for you guys. Southwest is having a half off sale on flights to Utah right now. Through the end of today. Sorry I didn't see it sooner. You have to fly before Feb 11th, which works great for this trip. People are booking roundtrip tickets for less than $200 from New York right now. Figured some of you might be able to take advantage of this.


Come on Climbz, Come on, man!!! Next time you see this schtuff, let it be known, let it be known. (even if last minute.....still appreciated)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> kev, since we're gonna be there before ya's, can u send me the cottage info, and maybe the Eh Team can go there before u guys, get the keys and yadda yadda?


Nope, as I said before.....yousa gots to get the ladies! Thats how you earn your keys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Nope, as I said before.....yousa gots to get the ladies! Thats how you earn your keys.


Looks like Kris is gonna be sleeping in the car . . .


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

OK then kev, gimme the address of the place, so I can tell all those bishes where the party's at


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

PM /:10char


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

ehhhhhhhhgghh..... i can't friggin wait! 


Me want ride powder. Now.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Carmen, sis you get your plane tix yet?

c'moooooon dude, we gotta destroy that pow...

I think we're also looking into getting Zach to ship a keg of home-made brew out there, so it'll be at the airport (or somewhere) ready for pickup the day we arrive... get to the airport, drive to US Postal service depot, pick up the keg and get to the cabin!...(sweeeeetnesss)

BTW, let us know how that plan goes through Zach, we'll help with the shipping costs, OF COURSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I gotta see if I can get off work....but I want to go TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

If I can swing the work problem, all I need is a nice little corner to sleep in for an hour or two before heading back up to the mountain.

Kev, Ed definitely going?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ okok, as the only chick from the board that is joining us on this trip, you are required to *ass*ist us in picking up random women (atleast 2) to bring back to the cottage for debauchery. 

That is all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

kri$han said:


> ^ okok, as the only chick from the board that is joining us on this trip, you are required to *ass*ist us in picking up random women (atleast 2) to bring back to the cottage for debauchery.
> 
> That is all.


Hell yea....I'll club them over the head and drag them back to the cottage. On second thought, maybe just stick a Rufe or two in their drinks. Of course, I could always bat my pretty eyes at them and...oh, wait...no, thats what I do to GUYS. I'll stick to the billy clubs and Rufes.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ Solid Contender!

now, if you made you're own beer and brought that along, I'd give you Zach's spot in the house 

:cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

We are not amused....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn, typical Canadians....passing all of the work off to the Americans, then trying to reap all the benefits. 

As for Ed going, If he isn't, then I have an extra plane ticket. I don't know how he plans on weaseling out of work, but that's on him. 

I have the key code....check PM, Kri$.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Damn, typical Canadians....passing all of the work off to the Americans, then trying to reap all the benefits.


bhahahaha is that so eh? You want one blonde or two? 

Kris - im revolking your status on the "eh" team if you cant pick up at least ONE decent betty during this trip. 

Sadly there are no more pimping missions for me, i've found my betty and she aint going nowhere


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ LOL says the man as he trades in his man card for a "relationship"

wek sos.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> ^ LOL says the man as he trades in his man card for a "relationship"
> 
> wek sos.


We all have our moments of weakness, some of us are just lucky enough to get out of the situation, before it anchors us down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

kri$han said:


> ^ LOL says the man as he trades in his man card for a "relationship"
> 
> wek sos.


man card for la senza model + relationship

...ya, nuff said


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

ughhhh......coors light....we're going to have a problem.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

cifex said:


> ughhhh......coors light....we're going to have a problem.....


hahaha good eye. I'll go beer for beer with anyone on this trip.. coors light, budweiser or whatever watered down beer of your choosing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guy'z an gal..a buddy and I are staying at Moose Hollow condos..we don't arrive til Sat. afternoon..staying the week..get in some boarding and kiteboarding at PowMow..maybe have a few drinks with you all Sat. night and get in some riding Sunday, Monday together.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Rikki_d said:


> Hey guy'z an gal..a buddy and I are staying at Moose Hollow condos..we don't arrive til Sat. afternoon..staying the week..get in some boarding and kiteboarding at PowMow..maybe have a few drinks with you all Sat. night and get in some riding Sunday, Monday together.


fuck yeah, dude!

you're gonna be down there at the same time we are? PM me w/ ur cell no. (closer to the date of the trip) and we'll meet up, brah!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> fuck yeah, dude!
> 
> you're gonna be down there at the same time we are? PM me w/ ur cell no. (closer to the date of the trip) and we'll meet up, brah!


Regardless of how the name is spelled, Rikki is a dude!!! Your task is ladies, not dudes. I wanna see bras not brahs!

Ohh, did you all see how much snow has fallen on Pow-Duh?!? Absolutely None!!! UGH I'm dreaming of a white Christmas.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Geeez! Thanks for the update Negative Nancy!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ haha, calm down there, Quagmire... the number one priority here is boarding... if i wanted chicks, then there's really no need to go isolate myself with a house fulla dudes in the rocky mountains, when i live next to a world-renowned city, known for its multi-cultural hotties, which (if I may say) I try to exploit at every given opportunity.

we'll see about teh girls... chances are slim to none though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm thinking you want to stay in Park City or SLC if boarding and babes is the purpose....but then ya never know who's vacationing in the Ogden Valley..you just might have to wait til there hubby/boyfriend passes out, thats all....what condo unit you guys staying at?..


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

The chicks thing is more of a humor theme, than an actual requirement. I'm not really all that concerned about the ladies. But for the sake of continuing the theme.....giggidy giggidy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> But for the sake of continuing the theme.....giggidy giggidy.


Amen 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

The snow is not very deep yet here in utah. Im getting a little nervus, but then again its probably just going to be a slow start and the snow will come all at once!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

rmgilbert11 said:


> The snow is not very deep yet here in utah. Im getting a little nervus, but then again its probably just going to be a slow start and the snow will come all at once!


Right, but for those going on this trip its a month and half away or 42 days( but whos counting )I'm sure there'll be snow by then. If not, we'll beat the crap outta kris for sh*ts and giggles..right buddy?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

FMP PREZ said:


> If not, we'll beat the crap outta kris for sh*ts and giggles..right buddy?



I'm in on this, for sure!!! Unless, of course, he scores the lassies.....then he may earn a "get outta jail free" card. However, after looking at the mountain cam, yesterday....coupled with his dude-fest rant about not needing girls because it'll be a bunch of guys boarding....I am forecasting an ass-whoopin!!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Why stop there??! It's Canadian bashing time! Just cause we 'MERican!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

haha why the hate, why!?... I'm not too worried about Kevin's girly slaps though 

faaaaaaaaaack There BETTER be some snow, or we should work out some sort of money-back deal with the housing people, at the very least.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's gunna be Jan. There will be snow. I'd bet your left nut on it.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Speaking of Nuts and Canadians....the first section of this is hilarious!!!!!

Hulu - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart: Mon, Dec 8, 2008 - Watch the full episode now.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Weak Sauce:
http://www.powdermountain.com/cams/ccam.jpg

All sorts of Awesomeness!
Local Weather Alert for Ogden, UT - weather.com


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! And so it begins....


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

supposed to be getting 9-13" tomorrow, its gonna be a good day!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

avalanches hit Utah, already, in the early season!
:thumbsdown:
MyFox Colorado | Skier Caught in Avalanche at Utah Resort Dies


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I was up there today when that happend, didnt know that someone died though. I just heard people talking about someone who thought they saw someone when baldy slid or something like that.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Word. I love these mountains. I know Snowbasin like the back of my hand. I wish they didn't clip my season pass over some bull ish or I would still board there. 

The snow should be great for you guys. Those are some hardcore resorts with there own brands of riders. enjoy.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm, Imma thinking we need to take a day to head to Park City.......I didn't realize that Sundance is that weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Hmm, Imma thinking we need to take a day to head to Park City.......I didn't realize that Sundance is that weekend.


If you go anywhere go to Snowbird. Unless you come all this way to ride park. :dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You want to take off a day of riding at Powder Mountain to watch movies?!?!? Are you off your rocker!? :laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> You want to take off a day of riding at Powder Mountain to watch movies?!?!? Are you off your rocker!? :laugh:


No, DOUCHE!!! ride till they kick me off the mountain.....you never last that long.....and then make the hour drive to PC that eve for bar festivities, then head back that eve. I'm not interested in spending each night sitting in the condo staring at you and a bunch of Canadians.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Surface Conditions: Powder/Powder/Machine Groomed Powder/More Powder


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

UGGGGHGHHHHH, bump for this thread!

Kev, I'm down for that Park City plan, (or wherever has good night riding around SLC)...

MY arm's still in a sling (kinda), but I'm ready for this trip.... t-minus 10 days, bitches!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Kri$,

I believe Powder has Night Riding, which costs 4 bucks more on your day pass. Be sure to pack extra vicodin or ludes so you can cope with the pain. There may be more than you expect.

Lets pray for snow, snow, snow.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

10 Days left!! I'm getting friggin antsy!

Sundown: Open - Day and Night skiing 
Timberline: Open - Day skiing only 
Paradise: Open - Day skiing only 
Hidden Lake: Open - Day skiing only 
Sunrise: Open - Day skiing only 
Saddle Horn: Open - Day skiing only 
Tiger: Open - Day and Night skiing

Multi-day lift ticket is $48 and that includes day/night. No extra money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

The lifts for night boarding probably are not worth the drive up the pass..was there 3 years ago..Wolf Mtn. has night boarding also and an easier drive to and from any of the complex's, Powmow night boarding are green and blue runs.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

*Powder Report forJan 7, 2009*
New Powder: (last 24 hours) 5" 
New Powder: (last 48 hours) 17" 
Seven day total: 25" 
Mid-mountain Base: 67" 
Total snowfall this season: 150" 
Surface Conditions: Machine Groomed Corduroy/Powder/Skier Tracked Powder


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

One Week!!! Let there be snow. Who all is joining for some riding?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like sunny and warm..they mention a another front coming in, but not til the 20th..all aboard the cat-bus..bringing my longboard just for that ride.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Definitely doing a few Cat runs. The 20th is still a long way off, and the weatherman can rarely say with any certainty what is going to happen tomorrow....That front could very easily show up early. I'll be perfectly content with clear skies and just below freezing temps though


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

So how many are actually coming out? 8?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

So here's the count from what I know.

Thurs-Mon
Kri$
FMP Prez 
Cifex
Blondie
Me
Ed (not on the board)
Looking at $120/person for the lodging. For Full-timers. I'll get some pay-back for each of us depending on if weekenders show-up. 

Saturday & Sunday
Freddie (not on the board)
rmgilbert11???


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like Spring riding conditions. I'll take it. 

Forecast for Powder Mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

couple more days !!! pretty stokked about this trip!!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

FUCK me.

$600 for a trip to fly out west for SPING RIDING CONDITIONS?!!?!

Bolocks... anyone wanna buy my ticket?! lol.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Spring conditions in Utah ≠ spring conditions in Toronto


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

you better bet your bald-ass it isn't!

or I'm pissing in EVERYONES cornflakes!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Imma drinking in Park City all weekend....hob-nob, like a snob-nob!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

kri$han said:


> $600 for a trip to fly out west for SPING RIDING CONDITIONS?!!?!


+3C is barely spring conditions.. its gonna be sunny the entire time, so shut your cake hole... your damaged anyways.. or stay here and go ride blue and be down the ( pathetic sized ) mountain in five minutes.

ps - were on the waiting list for first class.. we got one spot so far.. jus waiting to see if I can get you bumped aswell..


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

What the Hell is 3+C, eh? The shocker best be making its way to SLC!!! Buffer ring, and all.


Sleeping Arrangements.

Master BR--> MINE, Stay the Eff Out!
Upstairs Living Room Pull-out Couch--> Canadian 1
Downstairs BR--> Random #2 and Douchette
Downstairs Orphanage
Queen Bed--> Ed
Pull Out Couch --> Canadian #2
Blow-Up Doll/Mattress--> SLC Freddie

I put the Canadians on the Pull-outs, if for no other reason, because they need to understand pull-out and other pull-out methods. Too [email protected] many Canadians in this world, as it is!

Everyone get the condo info on PM?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Buffer ring, and all.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

PM recieved.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

got it. thanks kevin.
so i'm the only chic? christ....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

blondie said:


> got it. thanks kevin.
> so i'm the only chic? christ....


Umm, don't act surprised!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

blondie said:


> got it. thanks kevin.
> so i'm the only chic? christ....


nono, Kevin's coming too, he's not just the planner


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, burrrrnnnnn!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

2 more Canadians coming Sat. afternoon...if you guys are tired of heartpounding patriots give us a shout and we'll get all foggy!..oh we have less illegitimate children in Canada..cuz we know when to pull-out!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This is that thread I was telling you about....

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/9625-n00b-needz-board-help-11-2-a.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys hope you had a good time..still down here til Sat....finding lots of untouched still..crazy place..too bad we didn't get a chance to hook up for drinks and mokes..maybe next year!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

hahaaaa, well this is the first of many videos i have to upload... tons of pics and I wanna put together a video, but its gonna take me a while to sort through all the pics and vids...

anyway, minutes after the Steelers win the AFC championship, this clown exits the bar! 

YouTube - MVI 1128


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> hahaaaa, well this is the first of many videos i have to upload... tons of pics and I wanna put together a video, but its gonna take me a while to sort through all the pics and vids...
> 
> anyway, minutes after the Steelers win the AFC championship, this clown exits the bar!
> 
> YouTube - MVI 1128


My Voice is still shot after that debacle! I am in dire need of a 10-hour sleep.

YouTube - Pittsburgh Steelers Here We Go Theme Song (2008-2009 Season)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

What an awesome trip !! Many thanks to Kevin for organizing this.. I had a blast !! Can't wait till next year!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to hear it was a fun time. Post up pics and such. I saw a couple of vid links, I have yet to check them out. 

I am going to drop the sticky on this one since the meet has passed. Otherwise, carry on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

yes, definitely an awesome trip! agreed - thanks kevin!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Pictures boys pictures. Dont let me down!! I wanna see what I missed


Here's two to get ya started:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a few I can post next week. Off to Stowe, today.


----------

